# Dubai Visit Visa Rejected and my Passport is blackListed



## RizwanMallick (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi,
I,m tensed these days because i,ve applied for the visit visa through my uncle who is FAM in emirates airline .He have applied my visa on his reference ,he is living in kenya these days.I dont know why they have rejected my visa ,then I again applied visa for dubai and again they rejected and blacklisted my passport. And then I know that my passport has been black listed by ABU DHABI but I,ve never been to UAE before and my passport is very fresh.
Can any one help me out?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The only thing I can recommend to you would be to get in touch with the DNRD (dubai): http://dnrd.ae/en/Pages/Home.aspx

or 

The Abu Dhabi authority: https://www.abudhabi.ae/egovPoolPor..._pageLabel=p_citizen_homepage_hidenav&lang=en

And try and get some information/clarity from them. The only thing, other than the above that I can think of, would be try and retain a lawyer (but then that could/would end up expensive)...

Good luck


----------

